# In Home Streaming Not Working



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have recently noticed the channels that have in-home streaming are not working, I keep getting a message saying "To tune to this show, your iPad must be connected to the same network as your receiver." My iPad and receiver are on the same network. When I hold the dash for my receiver it shows internet is connected. When I am on the app it connects to my receiver and I can use the remote function, it can tell what I am watching, it picks up my dvr playlist.

I have a HR44/700 receiver (0x93d), iPad with iOS 8.1.1, and Directv app ver. 3.2.3. I also just tried with iPhone and same thing.

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not having the problem with the iPhone app. Tested in-home streaming channels and they are working fine. 

iPhone 6 Plus (iOS 8.1.1), DirecTV app for iPhone (version 3.7.006)


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

mpie314 said:


> I have recently noticed the channels that have in-home streaming are not working, I keep getting a message saying "To tune to this show, your iPad must be connected to the same network as your receiver." Most my iPad and receiver are on the same network. When I hold the dash for my receiver internet is connected. When I am on the app it connects to my receiver and I can use the remote function, it can tell what I am watching, it picks up my dvr playlist.
> 
> I have a HR44/700 receiver (0x93d), iPad with iOS 8.1.1, and Directv app ver. 3.2.3. I also just tried with iPhone and same thing.
> 
> Anyone else having the same problem?


Both are working here. Be sure you iPad / iPhone aren't connecting to a 'Guest' network.

Is the IP scheme the same as your DVRs?


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

Both are on the same network, how else would I be able to control the box and the box to communicate with the app?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Was the most your receivers a typo? Or are some on another? Granted that shouldn't really make a difference.


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

yes it was a typo


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

The only thing that I notice is the last digit of the IP address but that differs from device, the other numbers are the same. Subnet, gateway.router, and DNS are all the same


----------



## sportflyer (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the same problem. In my case it's a windows tablet. It keeps checking for connection status . HR44 is connected to my router via Ethernet through a connected home adapter.

When I check connection status in HR44 via Settings, it says " No ethernet connection " , yet when I click on "dash" button it says internet connected. I am able to view Youtube, sign on to Pandora . However when I click on photos and music apps ,it lists my servers but cannot connect to them. 

I am very puzzled.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

It rarely works for me too. What never works for me is the directv.com streaming. I've never had that work. 

iPhone & iPad normally take 2 attempts and then it might start.


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

Any thoughts people? Just so happen to be at my dads and tried with his network and directv account login on the app and get the same error. I've tried deleting and reinstalling the app but that didn't do anything.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

I think this is a known issue. Make sure you have external access on the recievers. You may also wanna try restoring defaults under network set up and reconnecting the reciever to the internet


----------

